#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы по переводу от новичка

## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Контекст: ". In the case of a spiritual master, how much a person has achieved should be the sole reason to judge or value a teacher"
" But what Jamgon Kongtrul and Jamyang Khyentse Wangpo have achieved is incredible!"

Я перевел это слово, как "достиг", "достигли". Но звучит как-то мутно. Есть ли более правильный вариант?

ПС Если не возражаете, я в этой теме буду задавать подобные вопросы.
В переводах я полный чайник - так что не обессудьте.

----------


## До

Достиг, добился. В словаре же тоже самое написано: http://lingvo.yandex.ru/achieve/
Вроде не мутно.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (31.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2010)

----------


## YanaYa

вот еще хороший словарь: 
http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?CL=1&s=achieve&l1=1

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (30.12.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

... но достижения Jamgon Kongtrul и Jamyang Khyentse Wangpo просто невероятны!

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.01.2011)

----------


## Dmitridorje

In the case of a spiritual master, how much a person has achieved should be the sole reason to judge or value a teacher"


Только достижения ученика позволяют понять насколько хорош его духовный учитель.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (31.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> In the case of a spiritual master, how much a person has achieved should be the sole reason to judge or value a teacher"
> 
> 
> Только достижения ученика позволяют понять насколько хорош его духовный учитель.


Нет такой перевод не подходит по контексту. 
Там дальше рассказывается о том, что Джамгон Конгтрул написал и отредактировал, столько книг, получил столько учений, сам даровал столько учений, что просто невероятно, что ему хватило одной жизни на все это.
Я перевел, как "достижения", хотя все равно хочется выбрать какое-нибудь другое слово.

----------


## Dmitridorje

Широкого контекста я не знаю, поэтому более точный перевод могу предложить, если увижу хотя бы несколько абзацев текста до и после приведённого вами предложения.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (31.01.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Напишите "реализации" учеников.


Убиться веником!
"Реализовать" можно только что-то (товар, замысел и т.п.).
"Реализация учеников"--по смыслу будет сбыт, продажа учеников.

----------

Dmitridorje (31.12.2010), Иван Петров (31.12.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

1) Как перевести "to be rime"?

Быть "римэ"?
Быть последователем Римэ?

2) Стоит ли страраться переводить каждое слово? То есть можно ли использовать синонимы, например?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Иметь несектарный подход?

(Тут возникает проблема, что Ринпоче вполне мог употребить слово non-sectarian, но он употребил именно rime. Стоит ли учитывать такие вещи?)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Говорят же, он был ньингмапа, гелугпа и т.д., в принципе, можно и быть римэ, наверное. Римэпа  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Кроме как "достиг", нечего сказать. Поверьте профессиональному переводчику.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.01.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 1) Как перевести "to be rime"?
> 
> Быть "римэ"?
> Быть последователем Римэ?


Всё-таки потрясающе сжатый язык!Я бы перевел "быть римэйцем".




> 2) Стоит ли страраться переводить каждое слово? То есть можно ли использовать синонимы, например?


Если есть точное соответствие слову, лучше переводить всякий раз одинаково. Если повторы очень навязчивы, лучше их убирать, для русского они нехарактерны. Если нет точного соответствия, чередуйте несколько близких слов.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.01.2011)

----------


## До

*rime* I 1. [raım] = rhyme I и II
       2. [raım] = rhyme I и II
     II 1. [raım] 1) иней, изморозь 2) гололёд, обледенение
       2. [raım] 1) покрываться инеем, изморозью 2) обледеневать

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (31.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Всё-таки потрясающе сжатый язык!Я бы перевел "быть римэйцем".




Быть "римейцем" не катит. Лучше "придерживаться внесектарного подхода".

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Я так и перевел, как Нико посоветовала.

Но оказалось, что все это достаточно просто. Дальше идет фраза, которую, я не то что не знаю как по русски сформулировать, я просто не понимаю, о чем идет речь.

(Фразу выделил жирным)




> In the Sakya tradition, there is something called the Collection of Tantras, which contains lots of volumes, basically a collection of all tantric teachings that originated in India. Jamgon Kongtrul Rinpoche had a big say in this. Without Jamgon Kongtrul Lodro Thaye, the Sakyapas couldn’t have done that. Similarly, in the Nyingma tradition, treasure teaching are one of the most important aspects. In fact, nowadays many Nyingmapa lamas brag about the Rinchen Terdzo. There’s almost one thousand different treasure teachings. Who compiled those treasure teachings? Jamgon Kongtrul Lodro Thaye. No need to mention at all even what Jamgon Kongtrul Lodro Thaye did for the Kagyupas, just compiling the Gyachen Kadzo and the collection of the Karma Kagyu teachings, for that alone I don’t think we could manage to repay his kindness and his contribution to Buddhism in general.
> 
> Jamyang Khyentse Wangpo and Jamgon Kongtrul were really great rime masters. Nowadays being so-called rime is a very politically correct thing to do, it’s a very good marketing tool. So many lamas will brag about being rime, but unfortunately I have to say, even some of the high lamas, it’s just so sad to see they are just one inch better than the Taliban basically. [laughter] If not for the fundamental message of nonviolence of the Buddha, the Tibetan four schools of Buddhism could have killed each other by now, just like the Protestants and the Catholics, the Shiite and the Sunnis. * And therefore I take this as a very small service to Jamgon Kongtrul Rinpoche’s incredible work, to remember him.*

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Быть "римейцем" не катит. Лучше "придерживаться внесектарного подхода".


Можно ли сказать "иметь несектарный подход"?

----------


## Иван Петров

«Поэтому я занимюсь этим в качестве посильного вклада в дело Jamgon Kongtrul Rinchpoche, чтобы почтить его.»

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Круто!

----------


## Иван Петров

> Можно ли сказать "иметь несектарный подход"?


вне- лучше звучит. «Не» подразумевает альтернативу: “не сектарный, а какой”? Тогда, как «внесектарный» сразу сообщает о том, что подход не просто не принадлежит к какой-то секте, а вообще оставляет саму идею сект.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Я имею ввиду, нормально ли по русски сказать "иметь подход" вместо "придерживаться подхода"?

----------


## Иван Петров

> Я имею ввиду, нормально ли по русски сказать "иметь подход" вместо "придерживаться подхода"?


главное чтобы окончания согласованы были  :Big Grin:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

Jamyang Khyentse Wangpo and Jamgon Kongtrul were really great rime masters. Nowadays being so-called rime is a very politically correct thing to do, it’s a very good marketing tool. So many lamas will brag about being rime, but unfortunately I have to say, even some of the high lamas, it’s just so sad to see they are just one inch better than the Taliban basically. [laughter] If not for the fundamental message of nonviolence of the Buddha, the Tibetan four schools of Buddhism could have killed each other by now, just like the Protestants and the Catholics, the Shiite and the Sunnis.  And therefore I take this as a very small service to Jamgon Kongtrul Rinpoche’s incredible work, to remember him. 

Я не поняла, чьи это слова.....

Но последняя фраза: И, следовательно, с моей стороны это лишь мельчайшее проявление преданности невероятным деяниям Джамгона Конгтрула Ринпоче и дань его памяти.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (31.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Я не поняла, чьи это слова.....


Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче.

Единственное непонятно, что "это"? То, что он дает учения?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> And therefore I take this as a very small service to Jamgon Kongtrul Rinpoche’s incredible work, to remember him.


И поэтому я считаю, что помнить Джамгона Контрула Ринпоче--это крохотная дань уважения к его невероятному труду.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (31.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче.
> 
> Единственное непонятно, что "это"? То, что он дает учения?


Теперь все ясно, вопросов нет!

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Теперь все ясно, вопросов нет!


А что именно Вам ясно, если не секрет?

----------


## Нико

> А что именно Вам ясно, если не секрет?


Ясен автор предыдущей цитаты.... И потому вопросов больше нет! Весьма уважаемый и высокий лама.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Нда, очередное затруднение. Выделяю жирным шрифтом. Я покопался в различных словарях и составил перевод, но я не уверен, что я действительно понял о чем речь.



> So here we have irrational devotion now, totally irrational devotion towards Louis Vuitton or towards professional wrestling. Of course we can expand this thinking. If we look at all the things we do, we will realize that a lot of things we do are irrational; much of this comes from irrational devotion. *Basically irrational devotion is caused by our own insecurity. This insecurity needs some kind of gratification, some kind of reference.* So whatever happens to be the most accessible, or the most impressive, or the most attractive will become an object in which you take refuge. That’s how things are, not only materially, but also spiritually. I think many religions thrive because of this irrational devotion. If we tried to make this irrational devotion into rational devotion, many of the temples, many cults, many gurus—not only the non-Buddhist, even the Buddhist—would not survive. I think many leaders know that, so they refrain from teaching their students rational devotion. If the students knew rational devotion, the teachers would have no more job, so they feel quite threatened. It is very easy to invoke irrational devotion. All you need to do is provoke insecurity, or provoke pride.


Я перевел так: 



> Основным источником иррациональной преданности является наша неуверенность в себе. И эта неуверенность требует некоего удовлетворения, некоего основания.

----------


## Иван Петров

Причиной такого бездумного поклонения является наша тревога. Поэтому такое поклонение имеет основой какой-нибудь вид удовлетворённости. Таким образом, самое привлекательное и доступное и становится прибежищем.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.01.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Basically irrational devotion is caused by our own insecurity. This insecurity needs some kind of gratification, some kind of reference.


Неразумная привязанность вызвана, в основном, нашей неуверенностью в себе. Эта неуверенность нуждается в некоем удовлетворении, некоей опоре.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.01.2011)

----------


## andrewp

обретение ?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (31.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Спасибо всем, кто помогает!
Еще вопрос:
Как перевести "raw"?



> By the way all these stanzas are mind training methods. They are really very* raw* and direct mind training instructions and methods. So if you are a serious practitioner each stanza can be contemplated many days to train your mind so that your mind can turn to the dharma.


я перевел как "непосредственные", но очень сомневаюсь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Это действительно очень грубые (резкие, жесткие) и прямые наставления и методы тренировки ума.

Это дословно, смысл здесь такой.
Только я думаю, что все же по смыслу не instructions and methods, а instructions *on* methods of very raw and direct mind training.
Потому что на английский тоже иной раз переводят абы как.
Это мое предположение, но я так вижу смысл этой фразы.

А если вы raw перевели как непосредственные, то что у вас на месте direct?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (31.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Это запись лекции. Ринпоче читал ее на английском.

----------


## Ollerus

> Спасибо всем, кто помогает!
> Еще вопрос:
> Как перевести "raw"?
> 
> я перевел как "непосредственные", но очень сомневаюсь.



not being in polished, finished, or processed form 

lacking covering 

marked by absence of refinements : vulgar, coarse : not tempered : unbridled 

cold

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (31.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Как перевести:



> Victorious one of all-pervading activity,


(Это обращение к Учителю в молитве долгой жизни)

Я перевел как "Всепроникающая победоносная активность", но сомневаюсь в этом переводе

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

"Victorious one" это же Победоносный.
"all-pervading" можно перевести и как всеобъемлющий или всеохватывающий. (проникающий вроде как-то странновато)

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.02.2011)

----------


## Иван Петров

Судя по гуглю, Victorious One это эпитет, имя Вечного Будды. Побольше бы контекста...
All-pervading, как всепроникающий вполне подходит тоже.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Да слова-то я смог перевести, но связать их нет  :Frown: 

Конкретно, что здесь значит "of" мне непонятно

----------


## Иван Петров

> Да слова-то я смог перевести, но связать их нет 
> 
> Конкретно, что здесь значит "of" мне непонятно


Так я и говорю - смысл of должен становиться ясен из предыдущих и последующих предложений.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Вот:



> Fearless Lord of Speech,
> You are the vajraholder of the profound secret treasures of wisdom and compassion;
> Victorious one of all-pervading activity,
> May your three secrets remain indestructible and everlasting.

----------

Иван Петров (04.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

может так:
vajraholder of treasure - 
victorious one of activity

----------


## Иван Петров

о! меня осенило  :Smilie: 




> Fearless Lord of Speech,
> You are the vajraholder of the profound secret treasures of wisdom and compassion;
> Victorious one of all-pervading activity,
> May your three secrets remain indestructible and everlasting.


Неустрашимый повелитель [Благой] Речи,
О, драгоценно хранящий истинные сокровища мудрости и сочуствия;
Совершенный во всепроникающем действии,
Пусть эти три тайны остаются навеки неразрушимыми.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Спасибо! Похоже на правду!

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Возможен другой вариант по связи, на которую я указал выше



> Ты держишь ваджру тайных и глубоких 
> Сокровищ мудрости и состраданья!
> Ты побеждаешь всеохватным действом!

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

"victorious one" - Победоносный (тоже как эпитет Будды), никак не "совершенный".

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.02.2011)

----------


## Иван Петров

> "victorious one" - Победоносный (тоже как эпитет Будды), никак не "совершенный".


лет ми спик фром май харт  :Big Grin:  У меня такая форма получилась, по-видимому из взаимного «опыления» соседних слов...

походу, если взять совсем оригинальный текст, там тоже будет, «nowhere near “victorious”»  :Wink:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.02.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

как мне встречалось, чаще всего Victorious one  - используется как Победитель, Победоносный (т е Будда)
например: "the Victorious One, the perfect Buddha declared"

Победоносный, обладающий всеохватывающей активностью,
Держатель ваджры тайных сокровищ метода и мудрости,
Да пребудут вечно непоколебимыми твои три тайны.

молитва долгой жизи, пожоже

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Да это молитва долгой жизни (я написал об этом)

Версия с эпитетом меня смущает наличием  "of".

----------


## Иван Петров

> Версия с эпитетом меня смущает наличием  "of".


«Ты» звучало бы кощунствено, а на «Вы» вообще не в тему..

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Но как-то же надо обращаться к Учителю  :Smilie: 
 в подобных молитвах я встречал как "Ты" так и "Вы"

----------


## YanaYa

Во многих языках, как мне говорили, на ты обращаются либо к низшему либо к наивысшему. Например в православных молитвах слова Вы употребляется только для множественного числа, к святым - только на Ты.
Понятно, что в обычной речи мы говорим Учителю Вы, а в молитве - Ты

of здесь употребляется в значении - обладающий чем-то, как в "man of power"

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Судя по гуглю, Victorious One это эпитет, имя Вечного Будды. Побольше бы контекста...
> All-pervading, как всепроникающий вполне подходит тоже.


Тибетское слово, которое обычно переводят как All-pervading  имеет значения и проникать и охватывать и наполнять

kun khyab
all-pervading, pervades everything, omnipresent, all-pervasive, universal, that which encompasses all things, void space, sky, four quarters of heaven, he that takes away misery, all-pervading enemy, snatcher, lord of death, present in everything, to pervade each and every thing [JV]

kun khyab
(met); 1) space 2) directions 3) the Lord of death 4) Buddha all-pervading [all-permeating embracing/ encompassing widespread, omnipresent, universal] [IW]

kun khyab
(met 1) space two directions three the Lord of death; 4) Buddha all-pervading; 5) generally, in all areas, universally [IW]

Это очень All-pervading термин.

----------

YanaYa (05.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "victorious one" - Победоносный (тоже как эпитет Будды), никак не "совершенный".


Победоносный - это просто архат, потому что соответствующее тибетское слово переводится как "победитель врагов":

dgra bcom pa
Arhat, Subduer of Foes, Worthy One; one who have overcome emotional conflicts; Foe Destroyer, saint, enemy slayer, one who has slain the foe of conflicting emotion and reached the highest result of the vehicles of pious attendants. the status of an arhat. slayer of the foe, one who has vanquished the foe, perfect saint

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Во многих языках, как мне говорили, на ты обращаются либо к низшему либо к наивысшему. Например в православных молитвах слова Вы употребляется только для множественного числа, к святым - только на Ты.
> Понятно, что в обычной речи мы говорим Учителю Вы, а в молитве - Ты


Любопытно, кстати, мне говорили, что в староиспанском, например, обращение на "вы" даже в обиходной речи считается уничижительным.
То есть ты как бы не персонально обращаешься к человеку, а показываешь, что он для тебя просто один из многих.

----------

YanaYa (05.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Победоносный - это просто архат, потому что соответствующее тибетское слово переводится как "победитель врагов":


Но оно ведь тоже часто используется как один из эпитетов Будды, разве нет? (он же тоже в своё время победил "врагов").

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но оно ведь тоже часто используется как один из эпитетов Будды, разве нет? (он же тоже в своё время победил "врагов").


Конечно, "архат" входит в число эпитетов Будды. Я просто уточняю, потому что переводчику всегда полезно знать, если то или иное слово является строгим термином.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.02.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Победоносный - это просто архат, потому что соответствующее тибетское слово переводится как "победитель врагов":
> 
> dgra bcom pa
> Arhat, Subduer of Foes, Worthy One; one who have overcome emotional conflicts; Foe Destroyer, saint, enemy slayer, one who has slain the foe of conflicting emotion and reached the highest result of the vehicles of pious attendants. the status of an arhat. slayer of the foe, one who has vanquished the foe, perfect saint


Есть еще эпитет Джина (Jina) - Победитель, на английском я встречал Victorious one.

http://the-wanderling.com/mn_26.html



> Madisa ve jina honti, Ye patta Asavakkhayam
>     jita me papaka Dhamma, Tasamahamupaka jino.
> 
>     "Those are the Conquerors who, like me, have reached the extinction of cankers. I have vanquished all thoughts, ideas, notions of evil. For that reason, Upaka, I am a Jina a Conqueror, a victorious One."
> 
> Upaka belonged to a sect of ascetics under the leadership of Nataputta who was addressed by his disciples as Jina, the Conqueror. The Blessed One in his reply explained that only those who have really extinguished the cankers, eradicated the defilements, like him, are entitled to be called a Jina.
> 
> Приблиз. перевод:
> ""Победители - это те, кто, подобно мне, достигли исчерпания омрачений (асав). Я победил все злые мысли, идеи и понятия. Поэтому, Упака, я - Джина, Победитель."
> ...


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en..._80737380.html



> Triumphant One	
> 
> An epithet of a Buddha - one who has triumphed over the emotional and cognitive obscurations. Some translators render the term as "Victorious One."
> 
> (Jeffrey Hopkins: conqueror; victor; epithet of Buddha)
> 	Tib: rgyal-ba
> Skt: jina

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.02.2011), Сергей Хос (05.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Спасибо всем! Молитву долгой жизни я с горем напополам перевел.

Появились новые вопросы по переводу текста:

Ринпоче очень сумбурно использует местоимения "вы", "мы". Если переводить дословно, возникает ощущение плохого перевода. Хочется использовать какое-нибудь одно местоимение.

Является ли такая вольная смена лиц особенностью английского языка? Как вы поступаете в подобных ситуациях?

Пример:



> Second: *we* are powerless, but we think we have power. We think we can do things, we can change things, we really think that. We cannot. Well, there is something we can do, we can manipulate the causes and conditions; then we can actually manipulate, but we don’t do that. So what do we do? We are sitting here, the egg is boiling, the fire is going, there are no tigers walking over, the water is boiling very much and we are just sitting there, watching and hoping that the egg will not be boiled. That is the kind of mentality we have when we think “I can do this, I can solve this problem.” That’s it, other than that you have nothing, nothing whatsoever.
> 
> What can* you* do? How will you preempt things? Some people think about striking preemptively so you destroy your enemy before they attack you—*I* wish this exists. How am I going to control the cinnamon powder that’s floating on my cappuccino that I will have in one hour? One of the grains of cinnamon will go through my nose and this will cause a big disharmony and it will cause my death. How am I going to preempt this? You can not. That’s how life is. Every time you move it’s like this, everything is so dangerous, so fatal—like the cinnamon powder. *We* cannot do anything.

----------


## Иван Петров

Я и на русском статьи пишу от «мы», периодически обращаясь к «вам» (мн. число).

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ринпоче очень сумбурно использует местоимения "вы", "мы". Если переводить дословно, возникает ощущение плохого перевода. Хочется использовать какое-нибудь одно местоимение.
> 
> Является ли такая вольная смена лиц особенностью английского языка?


Почему же сумбурно? У него в этом отрывке всё со смыслом:
I--первое лицо, деятель (не обязательно сам автор)
we--мы все как люди
you--читатель или читатели, слушатели учения
Передавайте этот смысл.

----------

Иван Петров (13.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> There’ll be a lot of stories* exchanged from now on*: “You know, the man who was sitting in the front row or the back row, or the woman who was always asking all sorts of funny questions, well she’s dead.”


Что значит "exchanged from now on"?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что значит "exchanged from now on"?


С этой поры (с того случая) будут ходить истории...

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.03.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Извиняюсь, мне нужно было написать больше контекста.



> But this is what you have to think: you have to die, that’s certain. When death is going to come is uncertain. It might come today, it might come tomorrow. This we don’t know, but it is more important for a practitioner to notice that it is going to come, it has to. That is scary, that is really scary if you really contemplate this. Most of us here have reached a certain age where we are going to see a lot of us here in this room die; we are going to see each other die. *There’ll be a lot of stories exchanged from now on:* “You know, the man who was sitting in the front row or the back row, or the woman who was always asking all sorts of funny questions, well she’s dead.” And I myself, there will definitely be a time that I will not be speaking and sitting here. There will be a time that I will not be looking at these beautiful columns.


Я перевел как: 



> Множество историй, которые мы рассказываем друг другу, станут другими: «Вы знаете, человек, который сидел на переднем ряду или на заднем, или женщина, которая постоянно задавала все эти забавные вопросы...  В общем, она умерла».


Но как всегда мне не слишком нравится мой перевод. Возможно ли точнее?

----------


## Гойко

"Теперь будет ходить много историй:..."

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.03.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

"Мы еще много раз услышим: ..."  :Smilie:  вот как это будет по-русски.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.03.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

> "Мы еще много раз услышим: ..."  вот как это будет по-русски.


мне тоже кажется, так лучше

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.03.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> "Мы еще много раз услышим: ..."  вот как это будет по-русски.


Конечно Ваш вариант звучит куда как благозвучней, но все-таки он не учитывает слова "exchange". Как я понял, смысл этой фразы примерно следующий: "Сейчас мы обсужлаем какие-то свои жизненные проблемы, но скоро наши обсуждения изменятся и все чаще будут о том, как тот или иной человек умер".

Вот как бы это все по-нормальному переформулировать еще...

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> друг другу, станут другими


это жесть, конечно же.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> это жесть, конечно же.


to exchange вообще имеет такой оттенок "делиться друг с другом переживаниями". В том числе и неприятными. По смыслу тут взаимность обмена информацией: то один скажет, то другой.
"Мы еще много раз услышим друг от друга: ..."
Мрачный текст переводите  :Smilie:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.03.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Спасибо не знал.





> Мрачный текст переводите


Есть немного. Коментарии на "Призывание гуру издалека"


http://www.siddharthasintent.org/community/node/271

----------

Денис Евгеньев (04.03.2011)

----------


## Гойко

> "Мы еще много раз услышим: ..."  вот как это будет по-русски.


Денис, позвольте с Вами не согласиться. Несмотря на то что Ваш перевод ближе русскому уху, в контексте отрывка, где речь идет о непостоянстве существования, и особенно учитывая последнюю фразу: "Most of us here have reached a certain age where we are going to see a lot of us here in this room die; *we are going to see each other die*, упоминание о неком постоянном объекте "мы" всё же не совсем уместно. Конечно же ИМХО.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (05.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (05.03.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, позвольте с Вами не согласиться. Несмотря на то что Ваш перевод ближе русскому уху, в контексте отрывка, где речь идет о непостоянстве существования, и особенно учитывая последнюю фразу: "Most of us here have reached a certain age where we are going to see a lot of us here in this room die; *we are going to see each other die*, упоминание о неком постоянном объекте "мы" всё же не совсем уместно. Конечно же ИМХО.


Ну это уже артёмово дело, что делать с "мы". Лишь бы ухо не резало, и чтобы exchange не превращался в _изменятся_.  :Big Grin:

----------

Гойко (05.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (05.03.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Востанавливаю вопрос.
Что может значить "It’s all structure or deception or function. " that's all судя по всему есть наши ожидания вечной жизни (когда мы верим что сегодня мы обязательно не умрем)




> We are all going to go and yes, our children may remember us, but we will not know they are remembering us, you understand? You may be their child at that time. Probably if you had some kind of clairvoyance, it would be very strange. So whether your children or your friends remember you or not, there’s not so much point, is there? Because you will not know they are remembering you. Therefore you are never sure, maybe they will not remember you. And even if they do, the longest anybody will remember you may be 90 years or so. Every year they will go to your tomb and throw a flower which you never see anyway. And you may be an insect on the flower. And if you happen to be a famous person, a famous character, your face may get carved on a stone or even printed on the next-generation money but you will never know these things. I’m sure George Washington or Hamilton, on the five-dollar note, would have been reincarnated many many times and must be touching the five-dollar note thinking, “O that’s George Washington,” not knowing that that’s himself.
> 
> So all this really is the ring of fire that we talked about earlier—useless. *It’s all structure or deception or function.* It’s a big deception that we have designed. I think for business it’s good, isn’t it? For things like condolence cards, anniversary cards, the catering companies... for business it’s good. Anyway, that is going to happen to you, that’s for sure. That’s definite. When it’s going to happen we don’t know. Judging from most of us, soon [laughter]. But one thing is for sure, it’s going to happen. That’s what he’s saying.


еще больше контекста во вложении context.pdf

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> So the outer guru, as I was saying, is a person, it has to be, there is no choice. Of course you can say that your day-to-day life experience is your outer guru, but that’s being too wishy-washy. If you can, if you are in that stage where you can actually take everything as the guru, that’s good, but then you are no longer talking about outer guru, but inner or even secret guru. But normally we are talking about outer guru, I don’t think that right at the beginning we have the ability to interpret all kinds of experiences as the guru. Simply because we choose: anything that suits us, we view that as the guru; anything that we don’t like we don’t choose as the guru. You can’t do that. By the time everything appears as the guru, you have no choice. Everything includes everything, nothing should be left out. So if you begin to think “this must be the guru” and things like that, this kind of experience should not be trusted. Also if you meet people who talk like that, I think you have to be careful.
> 
> The outer guru is a person; that’s very necessary, there’s no choice, there’s no other way. Buddha himself said “The truth of the phenomena—shunyata—cannot be taught.” He said that many times in the mahayana sutras. Yet he gave all these teachings, all leading toward shunyata. *Buddha himself declared that for the sake of enlightenment, he has to say this.* And the outer guru is bound by time of course.


Насколько мне кажется, эта фраза примерно значит "Ради нашего просветления, Будда был вынужден учить шуньяте, хотя ей и невозможно обучить." Но я немного сомневаюсь, и, главное, хотелось бы построить фразу поближе к тексту.

Не могли бы вы мне помочь? Есть ли у вас идеи?

----------


## Нико

The outer guru is a person; that’s very necessary, there’s no choice, there’s no other way. Buddha himself said “The truth of the phenomena—shunyata—cannot be taught.” He said that many times in the mahayana sutras. Yet he gave all these teachings, all leading toward shunyata. Buddha himself declared that for the sake of enlightenment, he has to say this. And the outer guru is bound by time of course. 

Если последний абзац перевести, то: "Внешний гуру -- это человек, и он очень необходим нам, у нас нет другого выбора... Сам Будда сказал: "Истину всех явлений -- шуньяту -- невозможно преподать". Он сказал об этом множество раз в сутрах Махаяны. Но всё же он дал все эти учения, ведущие к познанию шуньяты... Сам Будда провозгласил, что должен учить этому ради того, чтобы мы достигли просветления. А внешний гуру, конечно же, непостоянен.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (08.04.2011)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

прошу помощи! Как перевести словосочетания?

noble virtue
noble concentration
noble discernment
noble release

У меня получается соответственно:
благородная добродетель
благородная концентрация (или сосредоточенность)
благородное распознавание
благородное освобождение

Как это перевести?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> прошу помощи! Как перевести словосочетания?


Уже ж вроде как перевели:

"It's because of not understanding and not penetrating noble virtue that we have wandered & transmigrated on such a long, long time, you & I.
"It's because of not understanding and not penetrating noble concentration that we have wandered & transmigrated on such a long, long time, you & I.
"It's because of not understanding and not penetrating noble discernment that we have wandered & transmigrated on such a long, long time, you & I.
"It's because of not understanding and not penetrating noble release that we have wandered & transmigrated on such a long, long time, you & I.

Монахи, от неведения четырех принципов, от незнания их, – вот от чего этот длинный путь рождений и смертей был мною пройден и перенесен, равно как и вами. Каковы же те четыре?
Это благородная нравственность,
благородное сосредоточение,
благородная мудрость,
благородное освобождение!

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn16.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html

А вообще такую терминологию - это ж матрики - надо всегда по оригиналу смотреть. С английского тут можно такого напереводить...
Например, ariyā paññā (prajna) = noble discernment = благородная мудрость -- это ни разу не "распознавание", потому что распознавание - это обычно samjna.

----------

Zom (17.04.2012), Оскольд (17.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> прошу помощи! Как перевести словосочетания?
> 
> noble virtue
> noble concentration
> noble discernment
> noble release


Да, Дост. Тханиссаро переводит мудрость как "различение" или "распознавание". Подразумевая, судя по всему, различение между умелым и неумелым и так далее. Изъян такой трактовки в том, что можно различать умелое и неумелое неправильно. И всё равно это будет "различением". В таком случае ему следовало бы переводить мудрость как "правильное различение". Короче - переводил бы лучше как "мудрость", а далее, кому надо, тот бы сам задался вопросом о том, что такое мудрость .)

----------

Сергей Хос (17.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да, на русском очень хорошо сделано на dhamma.ru.

----------

